# Cowon Em1



## Ronnie012 (Jun 20, 2015)

Writing this review in haste(would've liked to give it some time, but as the saying goes - Time 'n'  Tide waits for none. Or does it?)
 Bought the cowon Em1 3 weeks back and been using it since. At first sight, Damn..the device looked cool. It's a red coloured earpiece with distinct flat cables that separate it from the rest of the herd (by herd I mean Sony's , Philips. Sennheiser, JBL, Skullcandy  etc.) available at  same (or slightly higher)price range. 

Now for the past weeks (and since the day of purchase), I have been trying to figure out the kind of device I have bought, like how good is it? Does it provide the desired sound quality?Is it's flat shape really much useful? Does it have the necessary strength and agility to withstand the constant tugs and pulls? And most importantly is it a VFM offering?

From the above lines, one thing might get an idea that I am a fussy character. And truth be told, that I am. For I  previously owned/used some pretty neat sound devices and hence was looking for something in the same league (if not better).

Anyway, back to the device and let me asses again, the device does look good and with its flat and tangle free cables definitely serves some purpose as regards ease of use and accessibility. Also, the flat wires does make it stand out with regard to sturdiness even if a wee bit with regard to it's competitors (names of some of which I have already mentioned earlier.) And for it's price, its cool.

But then, the most important question is with regard to audio quality and that is where I feel that this device falters (slightly). For much as I yearned for that ever so engrossing music, to be enamoured by the magnificence of the bejewelled voices of some of my favourite singers in the midst of the night and in the height of silence and longed to be encapsulated by their ever so ravishing chords..and the strums fell short.

But then,  ain't I of fussy nature?


P.s -Been using it only few times in between 3 weeks and need time to experience it properly and give a thorough review. As of now though and after having put due consideration as regards its sturdiness and flexibility and good sound output I'd say it is a good buy.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2015)

more like a comment than a review.i suggest adding some reference earphone to compare.e.g.bass/treble in this is low compared to X model etc.btw have you used ES18 before.as for em1's performance [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] might be able to help you on this(if it is possible).


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 20, 2015)

I have em1. they're value for money. You need not use and equalizer to get good sound. It outputs the required amount of treble,mid and bass.

Since i like punchy bass(read:* tight bass*) i am using ViPER4Android in my lenovo a7000 with Dolby ATMOS off. it is really loud. *at loud volumes there is no distortion or reduction in sound when bass note plays*. but at such loud volumes there are some frequencies which are not comfortable to ears in the mid range9at very loud volume). ViPER4FX removes that for me in a stage called as "Auditory system Protecton" so no worries at loud volumes.

build quality much better than those cheapo looking skullcandy and sennheiser which are now being faked in ebay and can't distinguish the genuine. so eyes closed I went with cowon em1(yes, i read in TDF about its recommendation) 

PS: this is* not *a bass reflex design. a closed design. the back of the earphone is not a vent but a cosmetic small mesh.
the bass is really really very good without distortion when boosted. I fee like flying in air when listening to this in bus. it will make you dance and sing.

my fried shouted for me from the bus standing nearby in college ground and i was listening to music, could hear him until he came and started to beat the window. nice sound isolation. not complete but you can hear others speaking slightly.

I use these following settings:
ViPER Bass: enabled
Bass mode: natural 
bass freq:   50Hz
Bass boost: 17.0dB(max)

Auditory System Protection:
curetech+:   enabled   <--*prevents ear damage by cutting uncomfortable freq(uncomfortable at loud volume, at 70% it is ok to switch it off). and it works.*
binaural level: slight

have the red color. stands out from the crowd easily. previously i used Sony Ericsson Bass Reflex speakers that came with _w395, w350,k750,k790,Xperia X10_. yes, 5 earphones. EM1 is my first IEM.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 20, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> more like a comment than a review.i suggest adding some reference earphone to compare.e.g.bass/treble in this is low compared to X model etc.btw have you used ES18 before.as for em1's performance [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] might be able to help you on this(if it is possible).




Intended to make it seem like one actually. Would try to make amends and make it more precise and clear(Would need time for that.)By the way, I bought it based on Incinerator's recommendations only(would thank him for that ). Haven't used Es18 though I think it would be in the same league as Skullcandy (my previous Iem now broken) and Asus IEM(output similar to Cowon Em1) I also owned a Sony MDRzx310AP headset but gifted it away. 

- - - Updated - - -



kARTechnology said:


> I have em1. they're value for money. You need not use and equalizer to get good sound. It outputs the required amount of treble,mid and bass.
> 
> Since i like punchy bass(read:* tight bass*) i am using ViPER4Android in my lenovo a7000 with Dolby ATMOS off. it is really loud. *at loud volumes there is no distortion or reduction in sound when bass note plays*. but at such loud volumes there are some frequencies which are not comfortable to ears in the mid range9at very loud volume). ViPER4FX removes that for me in a stage called as "Auditory system Protecton" so no worries at loud volumes.
> 
> ...



Yep. It's definitely a great VFM product and yeah, much better than skullcandy and others with regard to sturdiness. I think the Bass is okay though  Treble needs improvement(hence I mentioned about strums). Also thanks for mentioning about ViPER4Android . Any software there for Treble?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 21, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Intended to make it seem like one actually. Would try to make amends and make it more precise and clear(Would need time for that.)By the way, I bought it based on Incinerator's recommendations only(would thank him for that ). Haven't used Es18 though I think it would be in the same league as Skullcandy (my previous Iem now broken) and Asus IEM(output similar to Cowon Em1) I also owned a Sony MDRzx310AP headset but gifted it away.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Viper4android has all sort of enhancements(incl. treble). you need to root your phone to use it.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 26, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> Viper4android has all sort of enhancements(incl. treble). you need to root your phone to use it.



Thanks (and sorry for replying late). Well, I guess I'll need to learn how to root my phone then...


----------



## Minion (Jun 26, 2015)

My experience with EM 1 is bad. Now left ear plug is not producing any sound it is just three months old.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

They are prone to go bad very soon. I had 3 experience and none of them was able to survive more than a year, whereas mi pistons are going strong for me.


----------



## Minion (Jun 30, 2015)

Well i don't like sound signature of EM1 ES18 has better sound quality.Thinking of going with piston this time. How is sound quality of piston?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 30, 2015)

Es18 has really bad build quality, the eartips and the wire quality are prone to damage... I cannot say about the quality of other earbuds but my im on my second set of ES18 within a year of usage :/


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 30, 2015)

SO other than cheinnese piston, which IEM is better than EM1 in terms of sound quality and build quality as well as life?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 30, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> SO other than cheinnese piston, which IEM is better than EM1 in terms of sound quality and build quality as well as life?


Depends on your budget...


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 30, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Depends on your budget...



1k max


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

[MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]  the are pretty decent both in terms of build and SQ. [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] has purchased piston 3 I guess.


----------



## amjath (Jul 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]  the are pretty decent both in terms of build and SQ. [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] has purchased piston 3 I guess.


Yes I have.

They are lighter than piston 2. Refined sound quality than 2. Controlled and pleasant bass. Same quality wire as 2.


----------



## Minion (Jul 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]  the are pretty decent both in terms of build and SQ. [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] has purchased piston 3 I guess.



Then i will go for piston 2.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 1, 2015)

Minion said:


> My experience with EM 1 is bad. Now left ear plug is not producing any sound it is just three months old.



Same thing happened to me too.. after 3-4 months (not even used heavily) one of the ear plug doesnot have any sound. I thought mine was defective, but it seems the quality of this headphone is very poor.

Dont go for this product.


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 1, 2015)

I am now using cowon em1 after using es 18 thrice, all gone kaput within 5-6 months.

Comparing these two, I found that em1 is little louder than es 18 and on the other side latter has better sound quality and bass, although difference not much noticeable.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 2, 2015)

Minion said:


> Then i will go for piston 2.



Yeah they are a nice buy.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jul 4, 2015)

Em1 is better than Xiaomi Piston (as per device build quality) and pricing i suppose?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Es18 has really bad build quality, the eartips and the wire quality are prone to damage... I cannot say about the quality of other earbuds but my im on my second set of ES18 within a year of usage :/



+1 to this 
my ES18 cables were damaged and the left earpiece came out (so had to use fevi-quick to stick it back)
There is No doubt that Sound Quality of ES18 is awesome but Build Quality is super flop
currently I am using Sony MDR-XB30EX and the build quality is much much better



kARTechnology said:


> SO other than cheinnese piston, which IEM is better than EM1 in terms of sound quality and build quality as well as life?


you can try JBL Tempo T200A


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jul 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> +1 to this
> you can try JBL Tempo T200A



Sound quality maybe. But build quality of Cowon Em1 seems definitely better than this one.


----------



## nocturnull (Oct 17, 2015)

Same thing happened with me. Can you tell me if it was in warranty period when that happened, if yes , then did you get the company to repair it ? Explain the procedure too if possible.


----------



## Minion (Oct 19, 2015)

Can somebody post me a link for piston 2 Didn't find any websites which sells piston 2.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 25, 2015)

So i have been using my ES18 for the past 2 years now, and its still like new. 

I would say that the build quality is as expected from a Rs. 500 IEM. If you treat it the right way, it will last for a long time. 

That being said, we Indians have a tendency to expect Rs5000 quality from a Rs 500 product. :/


----------



## chillz88 (Dec 26, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> I have em1. they're value for money. You need not use and equalizer to get good sound. It outputs the required amount of treble,mid and bass.
> 
> Since i like punchy bass(read:* tight bass*) i am using ViPER4Android in my lenovo a7000 with Dolby ATMOS off. it is really loud. *at loud volumes there is no distortion or reduction in sound when bass note plays*. but at such loud volumes there are some frequencies which are not comfortable to ears in the mid range9at very loud volume). ViPER4FX removes that for me in a stage called as "Auditory system Protecton" so no worries at loud volumes.
> 
> ...


Mind sharing your viper profile or screenshot of their settings with the cowon em1?


----------



## chillz88 (Dec 26, 2015)

chillz88 said:


> Mind sharing your viper profile or screenshot of their settings with the cowon em1?


Didn't read the complete post. My bad.


----------

